

Ask HN: What should I do with this domain? - justingoldberg

I bought itmustsucktobefat.com and now I don't know what to do with it. Any suggestions what kind of site I should make with it?
======
darreld
I don't think it looks like a very good url. What is your point in its use? To
help or judge?

Having suck in it means I (just me) would probably never take it seriously.

------
llazzaro
I think is too long domain name and uses the word suck (it could be bad for
SEO i think).

Also google will be filtering health content farms, so thats not an option.

a blog about fat people the succeded to lose weigth?

------
veyron
The obvious question must be asked: what was your initial plan with that
domain?

